# Eaton, OH - Kelsey F Shy H/B



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Eaton, OH | Kelsey

Kelsey is a very pretty, 4 year old, female German Shepherd. She walks well on a leash and is housebroken. Kelsey is a little shy and reserved around new people as it appears that she was an outdoor dog with minimal interaction with lots of people. She is warming up very nicely with the staff and is now doing much better meeting new people. A family with older children will be best with Kelsey.She is up to date on vaccinations and dewormed. Kelsey is not ok with cats


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Pretty girl - here's hoping for a nice cat free home for her.
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

pretty girl


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

bump-still listed


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------

